# Froze my butt off but...



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

We had fun training yesterday. In the blowing slush (not rain, not snow, BOTH). Storee had never seen decoys and they had them out as part of the set up, as well as a winger which she'd never seen either. She just looked at the decoys near the line, I told her to leave them, and she did. Lined up for the first bird, no problem. Second bird she broke her sit but I didn't get on her for it. Third bird was a training bird and she found it right away, went 'that's not a real birdie!' and I then had to go help her a bit. Then she got her first lesson in blinds, first with watching the bird get placed, then being sent to the same spot again without watching the bird get placed - she had no problem with that and then got to carry her bird all the way back. I even let her show everyone her bird, she was quite proud of herself. Because it was the first time with a pheasant (she hesitated picking it up at first - it was big and not a duckie), I left it in front of her crate when she was done, and 'Phil' is now in the freezer here so we can do some work with him.

But it was, again, COLD! I had the option of doing a few more marks but was so cold I couldn't load the gun, had a hard time moving and was soaked head to toe. Guess I need to go shopping for some rain gear and good boots. Storee loved it though, she got to bring her bird into the house for me to bag, and climbed up on me for a 'hug' afterwards - something she doesn't usually do (she's more of a body slam girl).

Now to convince my boss that we should do a retriever basics class, to get more people around here interested in field with their dogs (and have more people willing to come throw and help train!). Would have been a lot faster if we didn't all have to rotate jobs.

Lana


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds like the pup had a blast! :wavey:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds fun and a golden's dream day!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that sounds like an awesome day! And you didn't even have to worry about TICKS!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like a great outing... Brrr for you, but I am sure that Storee had a great time!


----------

